# Rural Landscapes



## dpc (Aug 3, 2014)

Brown-eyed Susans (I think) in a ditch by a canola field.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2014)

Canola fields


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2014)

Autumn railway tracks


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2014)

Grackle overlooking his domain.


----------



## dpc (Aug 3, 2014)

Sentinal


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow! These are really some amazing shots. I like your style of capturing the beauty of canola fields.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2014)

christinaroberts said:


> Wow! These are really some amazing shots. I like your style of capturing the beauty of canola fields.




Thanks. I'm glad you like them.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2014)

1. Pastureland
2. Abandoned barn in canola field. Posted elsewhere but fits here well.


----------



## dpc (Aug 5, 2014)

Corral overlooking prairie on overcast day


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2014)

Grid road


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2014)

Field after harvest


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2014)

Lone tree


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice series dpc. Keep posting.


----------



## dpc (Aug 8, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series dpc. Keep posting.




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2014)

1. Abandoned farmyard
2. Bale in field


----------



## dpc (Aug 9, 2014)

Fall scene


----------



## nineyards (Aug 9, 2014)

As seen from an Alberta rural roadside


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Folks. 
Some nice looking shots on here, but what's with the ones that need a magnifying glass?

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Some nice looking shots on here, but what's with the ones that need a magnifying glass?
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Hello Graham,

Have a look here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22158.msg422914#msg422914


----------



## jwilbern (Aug 9, 2014)

Olana barn by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Aug 9, 2014)

View From Vroman&#x27;s Nose by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Aug 9, 2014)

Blenheim Covered Bridge by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 10, 2014)

South Coast NSW Australia


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

1.Wheat field ready for harvest
2. Partially swathed wheat field


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

Horses in winter pasture


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice series dpc.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## philam65 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice series of images, dpc.

I call this one "Once a Home". Taken in the Gypsum Hills of south-central Kansas.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

philam65 said:


> Nice series of images, dpc.
> 
> I call this one "Once a Home". Taken in the Gypsum Hills of south-central Kansas.




Nice picture. Very colourful.


----------



## jrista (Aug 13, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> South Coast NSW Australia



Wonderful shots! Love the wide panoramas.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

Abandoned farmstead #2.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 13, 2014)

One to offer.
-r


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> South Coast NSW Australia




Great shots. I really like your pictures.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2014)

*Direct Hit*

Not really a landscape, but it doesn't fit any category, but it is rural.

We had our third big windstorm in just under three weeks last night. The winds are in excess of 60 mph, but they swirl and dip so that they knock down trees in one place, but others are spared.

We had a old Costco carport that we had used as a shelter from bad weather for our horse. Inside, I had 4 X 4 posts embedded in concrete and a heavy duty divider which strengthened it and it has withstood many of those 60 mph winds.

Last evening, it met its match as a large section of a pine tree snapped off, and hit it in perfect alignment right on the centerline. The section of the tree was about 16 inches in diameter, and really flattened it.

Fortunately, our neighbors horses (we loan the field to a neighbor) were not in it or injured.

After three winds in a row, and more storms in the forecast. I'm going to knock down any pines that could possibly fall on our outbuildings. The Ponderosa pines are very large and snap off like matchsticks, the black pines pull up their roots and go over, but only when its wet, and the fir trees seldom are a problem, so they get to stay.

These were taken with our G1X II. Bright sun and dark shadows meant I had to adjust the image to boost shadows and dim highlights.







I had a little trouble snapping a photo, the horses are big hams, and want to be in the picture.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Aug 13, 2014)

Beautiful images... reminds me of why I got into photography. Thanks all for sharing.


----------



## caMARYnon (Aug 13, 2014)

Rural from Arges


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Direct Hit*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Not really a landscape, but it doesn't fit any category, but it is rural.
> 
> We had our third big windstorm in just under three weeks last night. The winds are in excess of 60 mph, but they swirl and dip so that they knock down trees in one place, but others are spared.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing the pictures. Sorry you had a mess to clean up. At least nobody was hurt. The weather is doing wild things in various parts of the world.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

lion rock said:


> One to offer.
> -r




Beautiful. I like the way you've treated the light and colour.


----------



## dpc (Aug 13, 2014)

caMARYnon said:


> Rural from Arges




Thanks for sharing. Spain or Romania?


----------



## caMARYnon (Aug 14, 2014)

dpc said:


> caMARYnon said:
> 
> 
> > Rural from Arges
> ...


Romania


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Click. 
Thanks for the pointer to that post, thank goodness they went back to large size thumbs. 

Cheers Graham.



Click said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi jwilburn. 
Very nice series, what happened to the bridge, was the approach washed away by floods or something? 



jwilbern said:


> Blenheim Covered Bridge.


----------



## dpc (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Barn
2. Secondary road


----------



## njwhitworth (Aug 15, 2014)

Farmland in Dorset, England


----------



## Click (Aug 15, 2014)

njwhitworth said:


> Farmland in Dorset, England



I really like this landscape. Nicely done.


----------



## njwhitworth (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks very much Click


----------



## PTT (Aug 17, 2014)

Barn Near Panoche Hills, Central California


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

PTT said:


> Barn Near Panoche Hills, Central California




Very nice!


----------



## IslanderMV (Aug 17, 2014)

*Vermont*
Makes great ice-cream, cheese and Beer. Whats not to like. ( skiing is pretty good too )


----------



## nineyards (Aug 17, 2014)

Near St. Albert Alberta


----------



## nineyards (Aug 17, 2014)

dpc said:


> Autumn railway tracks


Love this photo
Great Composition


----------



## Click (Aug 17, 2014)

PTT said:


> Barn Near Panoche Hills, Central California



Lovely shot.


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Hay bales


----------



## dpc (Aug 17, 2014)

Prairie


----------



## nineyards (Aug 20, 2014)

Sign of the times.
Transmission towers and other technological paraphernalia melding into and at times even enhancing rural scenes
Moonlit rural skyline as seen from Big Lake in Lois Hole Provincial Park, Alberta


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 20, 2014)

Horse ranch near Jackson Hole, Wyoming.


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2014)

Winter


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2014)

a nice quiet rural wintertime scene, with a bonus in the top of the tree....


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 21, 2014)

Montana.


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

Lovely composition. 8) Well done Michael.


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Dear Friends.
These are the Rural Landscape and Tobacco farm land in North Carolina, USA, My Home Place for 40 Years of my 65 Years of my life.
Yes, With Tiny Great Canon Camera EOS-M with Great and Cheap Prime Lens of ROKINON 12 MM F/ 2.0 ( A++ in my Idea).
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, With Tiny Great Canon Camera EOS-M with Great and Cheap Prime Lens of ROKINON 12 MM F/ 2.0 ( A++ in my Idea).
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, With Tiny Great Canon Camera EOS-M with Great and Cheap Prime Lens of ROKINON 12 MM F/ 2.0 ( A++ in my Idea).
Surapon


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice series. Thanks for posting Mr. Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Sun Flowers Field in Rural North Carolina, USA.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Sun Flowers Field in Rural North Carolina, USA.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series. Thanks for posting Mr. Surapon.



Good afternoon, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
Thanks you so much for good words like this.
Yes, I am a lucky guy, Who have to drive 4 Hours Round trip to inspection my Construction projects and pass thru the most beautiful rural farm land in North Carolina, USA.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## nineyards (Aug 21, 2014)

Abandoned rural Alberta barn

(I have never seen such lens distortion on a 300mm L prime) ;D


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2014)

nineyards said:


> Abandoned rural Alberta barn
> 
> (I have never seen such lens distortion on a 300mm L prime) ;D



LOL ;D

I really like your shot nineyards. Well done.


----------



## nineyards (Aug 21, 2014)

Click said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Abandoned rural Alberta barn
> ...



Thank you Click, I am thinking a couple more good stiff winds and it's gone


----------



## Phenix205 (Aug 22, 2014)

EOS-M with 70-200 II. It was very hard to keep it steady handheld with this combo.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2014)

Here is one I took on my way to my skiing trip a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Omni Images (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Roo,
Love Mt Beauty, I had a snowboard shop there for 3 years, could see Mt Bogong from my front window.
It is the only place in Australia that you have snow capped Mt views from a residential area.


----------



## infared (Aug 23, 2014)

Drive-in


----------



## Roo (Aug 23, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Hi Roo,
> Love Mt Beauty, I had a snowboard shop there for 3 years, could see Mt Bogong from my front window.
> It is the only place in Australia that you have snow capped Mt views from a residential area.



I love that trip to Falls each year and have been doing it for about 20 years. These days it's a stop at Milawa cheese factory for lunch and then at the bakery cafe at Mt Beauty for a coffee before the final run up the mountain. If we have bad weather on the mountain we'll head down for a winery trip with a Tuscan style lunch at Ceccanti's. It is a very scenic part of the world. How long ago did you have the shop as I was probably in it at some point over the years?


----------



## Varg (Aug 26, 2014)

Roo said:


> Here is one I took on my way to my skiing trip a couple of weeks ago



Beautiful shot!


----------



## Brickhouse (Aug 31, 2014)

Shot on a side road off of Blewitt Pass.


----------



## Click (Aug 31, 2014)

Brickhouse said:


> Shot on a side road off of Blewitt Pass.



Very nice shot...

...And welcome to CR


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 31, 2014)

Brickhouse said:


> Shot on a side road off of Blewitt Pass.



Nice shot, but the masking seems a bit rough.


----------



## Brickhouse (Aug 31, 2014)

It is. The post is still a work in progress. I am a lightroom novice at best. I am struggling with the power lines. I probably need to spot heal them out prior to adjusting the exposure/contrast of the sky. There was also some really nasty chromatic abrasions on the power pole. Which is odd because I have never had any problems with CA with that particular lens (24-105 F4L).


----------



## Brickhouse (Aug 31, 2014)

This is the same barn, from a different angle. The masking is not as rough.


----------



## moreorless (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Omni Images (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi jrista and Click, thanks for the nice comments on my images, It's been a while since I have checked this tread.
and Roo, I lived in Mt Beauty from 2003 to 2006, I had a skate and snowboard shop on the hwy opposite the Tawonga South pub, next to the Post Office.
I am back in Ulladulla now.
Here is a few images from around here.
The Crack, on the ridge overlooking the coast.
and two shots of Brooman, a deserted timber milling town in the Clyde river.
I must comment on my images I post up.
They are shots I print out onto Canson Rag paper and as such the saturation is cranked up a little more in the jpgs, but printed out they come out normal.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 2, 2014)

5D3 + 16-35 IS. Handheld.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## dpc (Sep 3, 2014)

Marginally a landscape


----------



## Snafoo (Sep 3, 2014)

Western Missouri (a couple of miles east of the Kansas line)


----------



## dpc (Sep 5, 2014)

Uploaded to another thread but thought it went well here, too.


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2014)

Snafoo said:


> Western Missouri (a couple of miles east of the Kansas line)




Very nice series Snafoo.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 6, 2014)

Snafoo, the sunflower field shot is beautiful. I like sunflowers. The small sunflower field at a local nursery was just not as grand as yours and many flowers had withered when I discovered that place. Probably will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Snafoo (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Parts of the sunflower photo might seem a bit HDR-ish but I assure you it's not HDR. That's pretty much how it looked.

Phoenix, your sunflower shot is great, too!


----------



## nineyards (Sep 6, 2014)

Big Lake Alberta Horizon


----------



## dpc (Sep 7, 2014)

Straight combining: I'm reposting this. It needed a bit more work. You can see the heat haze around the combine and the distant horizon.


----------



## Snodge (Sep 7, 2014)

The Marlborough downs in Wiltshire near the Avebury stone circle - I fancied something fairly minimal!


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

Late summer


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

Female mule deer with two yearling fawns


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

Rural scenes


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

Rural scenes


----------



## dpc (Sep 8, 2014)

Surveying


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 8, 2014)

.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> .




Beautiful colours


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

Hay bale in a field of wildflowers (AKA weeds, but colourful ones)


----------



## moreorless (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## DominoDude (Sep 9, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> .


I like the composition. It is simple, clean and very effective. I hate to admit it, but those colours are a tad too saturated for _my liking_ - might just be that I very rarely find such intensely sunny days and the colours that follow with it.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

moreorless said:


>




Nice. I like the play of light in this photograph.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

Denizens of the plains


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

Palomino in pasture


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

1. Vehicular advertising prop by canola field
2. Foxtails and canola field


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

1. Desert country in south-central British Columbia.
2. Fence


----------



## NancyP (Sep 9, 2014)

dpc, one doesn't usually think of "B.C." and desert in the same sentence. Very interesting. I love canola fields, btw, we have lots in MO and IL.


----------



## Snodge (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's the Marlborough Downs on a hazy day, taken from the Avebury stone circle.


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

1. Badlands in southern Alberta
2. Tractor and canola field


----------



## dpc (Sep 9, 2014)

NancyP said:


> dpc, one doesn't usually think of "B.C." and desert in the same sentence. Very interesting. I love canola fields, btw, we have lots in MO and IL.




The southern Okanagan Valley, a great wine producing area, is very arid. It sports cacti, sagebrush and other attributes of what one thinks of as desert land.


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 9, 2014)

Livermore Valley in California, the area between Silicon Valley and the Central Valley.


----------



## Deva (Sep 9, 2014)

A couple from me. Before anyone asks, yes, the second picture was using in-camera HDR, to help deal with the tricky lighting conditions.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 10, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I did use a polarizer and that along with the processing made the colors look unreal but my photos have always been on the quirkier processing techniques.


----------



## dpc (Sep 10, 2014)

1. Canola field
2. Bales
3. Snow geese and pump jack


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 10, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Aha! Yeah, that explains the punchiness. However, I still feel bad for posting my comment with that 2nd sentence, but this way I got to know more about it, and hopefully without offending.


----------



## dpc (Sep 11, 2014)

Swather at rest


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2014)

Badlands


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2014)

Ancient grain truck in field


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 13, 2014)

Sheep farm, Chilmark Mass.


----------



## dpc (Sep 30, 2014)

Take two of a previous theme. Experimenting with the 16-35 f/4 L.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

Flatland


----------



## ftico (Oct 7, 2014)

Delta del Po, northeast of Italy, Veneto region. 70D, EF-S 10-22


----------



## PLP (Oct 7, 2014)

A few taken with 7D and EF S 17-55


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2014)

PLP said:


> A few taken with 7D and EF S 17-55




Nice colours. Maybe the red's a bit over saturated in the last picture. I like the composition.


----------



## sanjosedave (Oct 8, 2014)

National Wildlife Refuge, Merced, CA

D60, 70-200 2.8, with 2x, 5.6...a bit of Lightroom CC


----------



## nineyards (Oct 8, 2014)

Area surrounding Cardiff 
(Alberta, Canada. not South Wales UK)


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

Rural road


----------



## jrista (Oct 17, 2014)

*Late Summer Field*

A recently mowed field far out east on Quincy Road out of Aurora, Colorado. A chain of storm cells was moving through, arcing past overhead while rains fell in the distance with the moving front and the faint rumblings of thunder.


----------



## dpc (Oct 17, 2014)

jrista said:


> *Late Summer Field*
> 
> A recently mowed field far out east on Quincy Road out of Aurora, Colorado. A chain of storm cells was moving through, arcing past overhead while rains fell in the distance with the moving front and the faint rumblings of thunder.




Nice stormy scene. Unfortunately, the storms we see from here on in will likely have snow in them.


----------



## RobertG. (Oct 18, 2014)

_After the thunderstorm_
Taken in August in Mecklenburg, Germany


----------



## Deva (Oct 18, 2014)

From the mid-Devon ploughing championships


----------



## dpc (Oct 19, 2014)

Southwestern Saskatchewan


----------



## mpeeps (Oct 20, 2014)

Carrizo Plain, California


----------



## mpeeps (Oct 20, 2014)

And another from "de plain." Carrizo Plain is one of my favorite 4X4 camping venues. It's a national monument and is most BLM land, so freedom abounds, as does isolation and epic vistas.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 25, 2014)

Off my parents porch.


----------



## dpc (Oct 26, 2014)

Bales in field


----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2014)

Prairie pothole with assorted geese and ducks. 'Misty' effect. Vignetting is intentional.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2014)

field with bales


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 31, 2014)

dpc said:


> field with bales


Oh hay, a bale! 
Looks like home. A really pleasant photo, and I don't know what you are doing to the colours but I love it. Feels like it mimics a film sort I once used - something like a Fujifilm as Velvia, Reala or Provia.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > field with bales
> ...



Thanks. Pretty typical scene where I live. Maybe a bit more hilly than you usually get around here . Can't help with the colour processing. I took the picture several years ago.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 31, 2014)

dpc said:


> DominoDude said:
> 
> 
> > dpc said:
> ...



Okidoky. We can call it "digital patina" then - something the file has collected over those years without us knowing how/why.


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 31, 2014)

First Photo: Dilapidated Barn near the Illinois-Wisconsin Border

Second: Tractor light & lens flare in an old barn located in Delevan, Illinois. I personally like this type of lens flare, however "improper" it is


----------



## dpc (Nov 1, 2014)

An abandoned farm house. This was shot by my dad circa 1979 with a film camera using Kodachrome slide film. Either a Nikon FE or Canon AE-1. I'm unsure which since he owned both. I've changed it into monochrome because I think it works better. I also boosted the clarity a bit in Intensify Pro to provide more texture. I've included the picture with and without the clarity boost.


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Warning at end of grid road


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shot. For those of us with no idea please could you explain a grid road, and what the warning means. 
Thanks. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Warning at end of grid road


----------



## dpc (Nov 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shot. For those of us with no idea please could you explain a grid road, and what the warning means.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Graham. A grid road (at least where I live, in western Canada) is a rural road that follows the lines of the original land survey. They serve local farm traffic (and increasingly oil field traffic where I live) and might be considered tertiary arteries, I suppose. They are usually dirt with a gravel cover. The warning sign in the picture signals an end to the road. It may seem obvious in the photograph but it is not obvious in reality. The sign in the picture is on a rise just over a paved road that runs at right angles to the grid road. Thus, a person unfamiliar with the grid road might assume that it continues over the rise when it does not.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks dpc. 
The scenery behind the sign looks somewhat like a grown over road, one boundary slightly left of the sign, the other further left and more prominent, darker stripe, I would imagine that would easily entrap the unwary traveler! 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi dpc.
> ...


----------



## dpc (Nov 5, 2014)

Assorted geese in a prairie pond.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Abandoned barn


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> Abandoned barn



Oh mucho niceo, dpc! If people don't look at that at full size they are really losing out on all details in the roof.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> Abandoned barn



Very sharp picture. Which lens did you use?


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Abandoned barn
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

FEBS said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Abandoned barn
> ...



Thanks! I used a Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L IS USM lens on a 5D Mark II. It is an excellent lens, although it may have to surrender pride of place to the 100-400 Mark II. Time will tell. The camera settings, if you're interested were:

ISO = 400
Focal length = 124mm
EV = 0.7
Aperture setting = f/11
Shutter speed = 1/640 second


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

Abandoned settler's farmstead in south-western Saskatchewan. I've given it a bit of a vintage look in Perfect Enhance 9.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 13, 2014)

dpc said:


> Thanks! I used a Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L IS USM lens on a 5D Mark II. It is an excellent lens, although it may have to surrender pride of place to the 100-400 Mark II. Time will tell. The camera settings, if you're interested were:
> 
> ISO = 400
> Focal length = 124mm
> ...



Thanks very much DPC,

indeed that 70-300 seems to be a very sharp lens.


----------



## dpc (Nov 13, 2014)

1. Truck tracks through field.
2. Abandoned school at Netherhill, Saskatchewan.
3. Abandoned homestead near Smiley, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi dpc. 
Lovely pictures nicely processed. So much history / heritage that is slowly returning to nature. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> Abandoned barn





dpc said:


> Abandoned settler's farmstead in south-western Saskatchewan. I've given it a bit of a vintage look in Perfect Enhance 9.





dpc said:


> 1. Truck tracks through field.
> 2. Abandoned school at Netherhill, Saskatchewan.
> 3. Abandoned homestead near Smiley, Saskatchewan.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Lovely pictures nicely processed. So much history / heritage that is slowly returning to nature.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks, Graham.


----------



## Click (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice series dpc, it's a pleasure to look at your pictures. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Nov 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice series dpc, it's a pleasure to look at your pictures. Well done.




Thanks!


----------



## niteclicks (Nov 17, 2014)

First snow of the season.
http://src3rsteve.zenfolio.com/p691329153/e143966f3


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2014)

First snow.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

I posted this earlier but decided to give it a bit more pizazz. Of course, my original posting is truer to life in terms of colour. I think I like this one a bit better.


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 27, 2014)

I just completed a recent business trip that took me through South Georgia. My schedule didn't allow me to plan for any dedicated photography time but I took my gear with me just the same. Turned out I didn't to go out on any dedicated photographic outings but my route took me through some scenic farm country and literally stopped along the side of the highway and took a few shots here and there as my travels progressed.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> I just completed a recent business trip that took me through South Georgia. My schedule didn't allow me to plan for any dedicated photography time but I took my gear with me just the same. Turned out I didn't to go out on any dedicated photographic outings but my route took me through some scenic farm country and literally stopped along the side of the highway and took a few shots here and there as my travels progressed.



Nice pictures! Opportunistic photo moments are often the best. At least I find it so. I particularly like the first and third picture.


----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> I just completed a recent business trip that took me through South Georgia. My schedule didn't allow me to plan for any dedicated photography time but I took my gear with me just the same. Turned out I didn't to go out on any dedicated photographic outings but my route took me through some scenic farm country and literally stopped along the side of the highway and took a few shots here and there as my travels progressed.




Beautiful series. I especially like the 3rd picture. Nicely done.


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 28, 2014)

dpc said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I just completed a recent business trip that took me through South Georgia. My schedule didn't allow me to plan for any dedicated photography time but I took my gear with me just the same. Turned out I didn't to go out on any dedicated photographic outings but my route took me through some scenic farm country and literally stopped along the side of the highway and took a few shots here and there as my travels progressed.
> ...



Thank you kindly!


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 28, 2014)

Click said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > I just completed a recent business trip that took me through South Georgia. My schedule didn't allow me to plan for any dedicated photography time but I took my gear with me just the same. Turned out I didn't to go out on any dedicated photographic outings but my route took me through some scenic farm country and literally stopped along the side of the highway and took a few shots here and there as my travels progressed.
> ...



Many thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi gbchriste. 
Lovely series, Wondering if you called to the horses, or were they just curious of you stopping to shoot?

Cheers, Graham. 



gbchriste said:


> I just completed a recent business trip that took me through South Georgia. My schedule didn't allow me to plan for any dedicated photography time but I took my gear with me just the same. Turned out I didn't to go out on any dedicated photographic outings but my route took me through some scenic farm country and literally stopped along the side of the highway and took a few shots here and there as my travels progressed.


----------



## ooF Fighters (Nov 29, 2014)

Rainy day in Northern Ca.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2014)

ooF Fighters said:


> Rainy day in Northern Ca.
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Nice picture! I like it.


----------



## gbchriste (Nov 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi gbchriste.
> Lovely series, Wondering if you called to the horses, or were they just curious of you stopping to shoot?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Thanks! Actually there was quite a bit of luck involved here.

When I first pulled up on the scene the horses were actually much closer to fence along the highway and happily grazing away with their heads facing toward the sun coming in from the left of camera - a lovely composition and great light.

I parked about 50 yards down the road and carefully and quietly made my way down the road, getting my camera set up as I went. But as soon I got in to my intended shooting position and raised my camera they both immediately turned their tails to me and started walking off to a far corner of the pasture. 

I kept my lens trained on them the whole time as they walked off just praying that they would stop and turn. When they got in to this far corner they stopped briefly and lifted their heads to look back at me and I got this one shot off. But before I could get another, they lowered their heads and continued walking away. This was the only frame I was able to get.

Would have loved to had a shot with the white horse's head a little higher up so I could see her full face but the shot just never materialized.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2014)

1. Looking toward the foothills between Lethbridge and Calgary AB.
2. Looking across farmland toward mountains south-west of Lethbridge AB.
3. Valley of the Red Deer River in Dinosaur Provincial Park, AB.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi gbchriste. 
Great story, I don't think the white horse having more of its head in view would have improved the composition, n fact it may have detracted from the scene. 

Cheers, Graham. 



gbchriste said:


> Thanks! Actually there was quite a bit of luck involved here.
> 
> When I first pulled up on the scene the horses were actually much closer to fence along the highway and happily grazing away with their heads facing toward the sun coming in from the left of camera - a lovely composition and great light.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2014)

Sandhill cranes feeding in a stubble field.


----------



## RobertG. (Dec 15, 2014)

Summer evening in Mecklenbug, Germany


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2014)

RobertG. said:


> Summer evening in Mecklenbug, Germany



Lovely. Nicely done.


----------



## randyfath (Dec 15, 2014)

From Ohio's Amish country.


----------



## bwud (Dec 16, 2014)

One of those mornings when you look out the window and think: well, I guess I have to go get my camera.


----------



## Click (Dec 16, 2014)

bwud said:


> One of those mornings when you look out the window and think: well, I guess I have to go get my camera.



Nice shot bwud.


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2014)

Barn (not to overstate the obvious)


----------



## andarx (Dec 26, 2014)

October.


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

andarx said:


> October.




Very nice!


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Yesterday morning


----------



## dpc (Jan 22, 2015)

Fence


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

Early spring on the prairie.


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)

Not much to take pictures of yet. 

1. Desiccated cattails in marsh
2. Grain elevator


----------



## dpc (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Sporgon (Apr 20, 2015)

Spring lambs grazing above Nunburnholme, East Yorkshire, England 

5DII + 24-105L @ 65mm


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Spring lambs grazing above Nunburnholme, East Yorkshire, England
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L @ 65mm



Very nice shot, Sporgon. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

Abandoned farm machinery with grove of Manitoba maples (AKA box-elder or ash-leaf maple) to the right. The white mass behind the trucks isn't snow. It's a group of grain 'bags' for storage in the field. I wasn't certain about the lower right corner of the picture where I've caught a bit of the fore side of the pond. I have a shot where it isn't there, but I like the intimation of the roundish shape and size of the pond given by the thin slice of the foreshore. Some may find it distracting, however. Anyway...


----------



## dpc (Apr 20, 2015)

Abandoned farm trucks


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> Spring lambs grazing above Nunburnholme, East Yorkshire, England
> 
> 5DII + 24-105L @ 65mm



Nice scene. Love the rich greens. I've always been partial to lambs. Unfortunately, where I live brown is the dominant colour at this time of year. I read somewhere that brown is the least favoured colour.


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

Rural scenes from western Canada


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

Abandoned farmsteads


----------



## dpc (Apr 21, 2015)

1. Rural road
2. The Four Apostles (my affectionate name for this quartet of pines overlooking what at this time of year is rather barren farmland)


----------



## geekpower (May 5, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 6, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 6, 2015)

1. First greenery of spring on the prairie
2. Prairie pond


----------



## Valvebounce (May 8, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Is that where you sit and think! 
Strange place for an easy chair. 
Nice shots too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


>


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> Rural scenes from western Canada



Good capture dpc


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Is that where you sit and think!
> Strange place for an easy chair.
> Nice shots too.
> ...



Thanks, Graham! I find I get into less trouble the less I think. I was wondering why that bench seat was there. It was't this past winter. Strange! Well, maybe not so strange. You come across odd things out here.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Rural scenes from western Canada
> ...


----------



## lucasrodriguezfontan (May 11, 2015)

A couple of mines,

Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasrodriguezfontan/



Molino de Solis by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, en Flickr



Molino I by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, en Flickr


----------



## dpc (May 11, 2015)

lucasrodriguezfontan said:


> A couple of mines,
> 
> Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasrodriguezfontan/
> 
> ...




Nice. I like the second one in particular. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Click (May 11, 2015)

lucasrodriguezfontan said:


> A couple of mines,
> 
> Flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lucasrodriguezfontan/
> 
> ...



I really like this shot. Nicely done.


----------



## dpc (May 12, 2015)

Rain clouds threatening...

I'd posted a similar picture a couple of weeks ago but like this one much better so I removed the first one. There's a fair bit of grain in either iteration but that's intentional. I ran the file through DxO's FilmPack 5 analog simulation programme. I started taking pictures decades ago with an old Zeiss Ikon Contaflex Beta and have digitized many files from that and from a Canon AE-1. I like the look, including the grain. This was reinforced for me recently when I looked at some pictures my granddaughter took with her old Pentax 645 medium format film camera (she doesn't do any digital even though she's only 17). I suppose doing analog simulation on a digital file seems a bit anachronistic, even pointless, but I sometimes like replicating the look. As far as this picture is concerned, I think I like the black and white one better but I like them both.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 17, 2015)

Cloudy day @ Quail Hill, Irvine, California


----------



## dpc (May 18, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Cloudy day @ Quail Hill, Irvine, California




I like it. Reminds me of home.


----------



## Phenix205 (May 19, 2015)

Not sure if this is rural or suburban. It is near my home where acres of forest are being flattened for new homes. 

Shot with EOS-M and EF-M 11-22mm. I typically don't do much post-processing but this one is an exception. A new experiment.


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 19, 2015)

Walker Pass and Hwy-178


----------



## dpc (May 21, 2015)




----------



## dpc (May 25, 2015)




----------



## meywd (Jun 1, 2015)

Golden Fields by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2015)

Nicely done, meywd.


----------



## meywd (Jun 1, 2015)

Click said:


> Nicely done, meywd.



Thank you


----------



## Simey (Jun 4, 2015)

IMG_1113 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice picture, Simey. Welcome to CR


----------



## Simey (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks, Click. Very nice to un-lurk.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2015)

Ancient grain bins


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2015)

Simey said:


> IMG_1113 by Simon S, on Flickr




Love the camel, guess I should say dromedary! I live in an arid region but this beats it hands down.


----------



## dolina (Jun 8, 2015)

Farmland by alabang, on Flickr

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baler,_Aurora


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 8, 2015)

Simey said:


> IMG_1113 by Simon S, on Flickr


Excellent shot! You have a very good eye!


----------



## gbchriste (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)

On my brother-in-law's farm. The same scene taken with different cameras. The first is from a Fujifilm X100 Classic and the second from a 5D Mk II and a 24-105mm L lens.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)

gbchriste said:


>




Nice picture!


----------



## davelawrence8 (Jun 16, 2015)

We had lots of fog here in Michigan in the spring. This was along the Kalamazoo River.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

Heat haze


----------



## TheJock (Jun 24, 2015)

Simey said:


> IMG_1113 by Simon S, on Flickr


Hi Simon,
I had a look at your Flickr page, I asee your in Dubai too, maybe we'll catch up sometime in the cooler months


----------



## dpc (Jun 25, 2015)

Abandoned grain elevators near Eatonia, Saskatchewan.


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 26, 2015)

dpc said:


> On my brother-in-law's farm. The same scene taken with different cameras. The first is from a Fujifilm X100 Classic and the second from a 5D Mk II and a 24-105mm L lens.



Wow, those are amazing.


----------



## niteclicks (Jun 26, 2015)

A foggy winter day. One full and a warmed crop.


----------



## Mooney (Jul 11, 2015)

IMG_2483 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



IMG_2831 by Mooney1908, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2015)

Mooney said:


> IMG_2483 by Mooney1908, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2831 by Mooney1908, on Flickr



I especially like the second one.


----------



## dpc (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

Very nice shots, guys. Keep posting.


----------



## Ashran (Jul 16, 2015)

A shot from Tuscany - Val D'Orcia



Sunset on Val D&#x27;Orcia - Tuscany by Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr

On 500px --> https://500px.com/photo/115014931/sunset-on-val-d-orcia-tuscany-by-giuseppe-cammino?from=user_library


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2015)

Beautiful light. Lovely shot, Ashran.


----------



## Ashran (Jul 16, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful light. Lovely shot, Ashran.



Thank you very much! ;D


----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice pictures, dpc


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, dpc




Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2015)

I was scanning a review of a 40mm Voigtlaender lens yesterday. The author commented on how superior it was to the crappy Canon 40mm pancake. It got me thinking about how nice I actually think the pancake is, good and sharp, nice colour rendition. Unfortunately, I almost never use it. It just isn't a focal length I normally reach for. I tend to be either wider or longer. Anyway, I thought I'd dig it out and start shooting a bit with it again.


----------



## dpc (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Nice series. 
I really like no 3123, I have been looking for a shot like this for a while, I found something close to it (whilst on holiday in Cumbria, just about the opposite end of the country) but it was single poles so after a few they were hidden. No long straight runs with visibility locally that I have found, but then our <> shaped island is only 24 miles by 13 miles with hills and forests. 

Cheers, Graham. 



dpc said:


> I was scanning a review of a 40mm Voigtlaender lens yesterday. The author commented on how superior it was to the crappy Canon 40mm pancake. It got me thinking about how nice I actually think the pancake is, good and sharp, nice colour rendition. Unfortunately, I almost never use it. It just isn't a focal length I normally reach for. I tend to be either wider or longer. Anyway, I thought I'd dig it out and start shooting a bit with it again.


----------



## dpc (Sep 1, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice series.
> I really like no 3123, I have been looking for a shot like this for a while, I found something close to it (whilst on holiday in Cumbria, just about the opposite end of the country) but it was single poles so after a few they were hidden. No long straight runs with visibility locally that I have found, but then our <> shaped island is only 24 miles by 13 miles with hills and forests.
> 
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2015)

dpc said:


>



I really like the 1st photo dpc


----------



## dpc (Sep 12, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thank you, Dylan! It's a field of flax. Have a great one.


----------



## dpc (Oct 6, 2015)

Combining


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

A Montreal Canadiens flag in the Prairies?  

Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 6, 2015)

Shropshire, Uk 

[


Field Patterns par Adrian Jones, on ipernity


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Shropshire, Uk



Beautiful shot. 8) Well done Adrian.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you Click, appreciated.


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 6, 2015)

njwhitworth said:


> Farmland in Dorset, England



Beautiful image!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Adrian. 
Very interesting shot, the long shadows really help accentuate the patterns, nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Adrian said:


> Shropshire, Uk


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Shropshire, Uk
> 
> [
> 
> ...



Very nicely done, indeed! I love the colours.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Click said:


> A Montreal Canadiens flag in the Prairies?
> 
> Nice picture, dpc.



Thanks, Click! You bet there are Canadiens fans out west. Lots of them.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Stone wall near Smiley, Saskatchewan. The sun was just off the upper right quadrant.


----------



## nineyards (Oct 7, 2015)

Taken this summer
The clouds make the shot


----------



## nineyards (Oct 7, 2015)

Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you Graham, it was one of the last shots of the day as I was walking back towards the car when the sun lit the landscape up for one last time, just had time for a couple of shots before the light was gone.

Thanks dpc, I was very lucky in that everything just seemed to come together for this shot, made a lovely end to the day for me.

Nineyards, I think you have just cost me the price of a new 16 -35 L, I have been on the fence about buying one but your shots may just have tipped the balance, those are beautiful images. 

Adrian


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces



Hi Nineyards,

Very nice series. I especially like the 4th picture. 

Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi nineyards. 
Very nice series. (I just got the EF-S 10-22mm it opens up a whole extra dimension.) I like your 6th shot, the hay or straw lines with the little dogleg really make this shot for me, I think it would have been so much less if they had been straight. 
Well done. 

Cheers, Graham. 



nineyards said:


> Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Grain lying in swath near Smiley, Saskatchewan, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces



Beautiful pictures!


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

1. Bluff of trees along fence line in rural Saskatchewan
2. Fence corner with attendant trees


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

I posted a similar picture elsewhere but these definitely go here. A rural ditch with weeds. I like the layering of textures and colours. I was reminded of a slab of Neapolitan ice cream, if you can imagine that.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Days of yore.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Two versions of a common sight in this neck of the woods.


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Abandoned farm house


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful series, dpc. "Days of yore" is my favorite picture. Nicely done


----------



## dpc (Oct 7, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful series, dpc. "Days of yore" is my favorite picture. Nicely done




Thanks!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi dpc. 
Interesting series, I like days of yore, as for the drill rig, to me it is too modern for a black and white, without the trucks it would possibly work. I do like the colour version. 
Nicely done. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## nineyards (Oct 8, 2015)

Adrian said:


> Thank you Graham, it was one of the last shots of the day as I was walking back towards the car when the sun lit the landscape up for one last time, just had time for a couple of shots before the light was gone.
> 
> Thanks dpc, I was very lucky in that everything just seemed to come together for this shot, made a lovely end to the day for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## nineyards (Oct 8, 2015)

Click said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces
> ...



Thanks Click
I like it too
Sometimes pays to have something clear and in focus in the foreground just to add a bit of perspective


----------



## nineyards (Oct 8, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi nineyards.
> Very nice series. (I just got the EF-S 10-22mm it opens up a whole extra dimension.) I like your 6th shot, the hay or straw lines with the little dogleg really make this shot for me, I think it would have been so much less if they had been straight.
> Well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## nineyards (Oct 8, 2015)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces
> ...



Thanks dpc
From one prairie boy to another


----------



## moreorless (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Click (Oct 8, 2015)

Beautiful light. Nicely done moreorless.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2015)

1. Those little dots and whatnot in the picture aren't caused by a dirty sensor but by detritus thrown up by the combine.
2. Fence corner dividing two fields.


----------



## dpc (Oct 11, 2015)

I applied a soft focus effect on the picture of the combine just for the heck of it.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2015)

Three views taken at Horseshoe Canyon near Drumheller, Alberta. The first two pictures were taken with a Fujifilm X100.


----------



## dpc (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## lion rock (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd like to add two, shot in new zealand.
-r


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

lion rock said:


> I'd like to add two, shot in new zealand.
> -r




Beautiful pictures. I especially like the first one.


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 13, 2015)

Rupert Road Fog by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

I really like this shot in the fog. Nicely done.


----------



## jwilbern (Oct 13, 2015)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Been putting the 16-35 through it's paces
> ...


----------



## lion rock (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you kindly, Click.
-r


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

lion rock said:


> I'd like to add two, shot in new zealand.
> -r




Very nice pictures. The mountains remind me of home. I like sheep, although we don't raise too many of them around here.


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

jwilbern said:


> Rupert Road Fog by John Berninger, on Flickr




Nice shot!


----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

Pronghorn


----------



## lion rock (Oct 13, 2015)

Was in South Island, NZ.
Told that there were more sheep there than people!
Thanks for your comments.
-r



dpc said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to add two, shot in new zealand.
> ...


----------



## a2format (Oct 13, 2015)

Austrian Alps - rolling clouds.


----------



## Rowbear (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 13, 2015)

Rowbear said:


>



Very nice picture, but I don't need to be reminded of what's coming. Winter...ugh!  ;D


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2015)

a2format said:


> Austrian Alps - rolling clouds.



Beautiful B&W. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 14, 2015)

One from Ayrshire, Scotland. Looks warm, but it really, really wasn't 



Autumn Bales [IMG_2466] by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> One from Ayrshire, Scotland. Looks warm, but it really, really wasn't




Beautiful light. I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Click - much appreciated.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Oct 28, 2015)

Dugout and desiccated tree, south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)

Hay bales with train tanker cars in the background.


----------



## nineyards (Oct 31, 2015)

Been driving by these 2 barns for years without even slowing down
Look what I've been missing
Life lesson in there somewhere


----------



## nineyards (Oct 31, 2015)

Transmission towers as seen from the site of toose 2 barrns


----------



## nineyards (Oct 31, 2015)

An old wagon


----------



## nineyards (Oct 31, 2015)

Just liked the sky in this shot


----------



## nineyards (Oct 31, 2015)

Neatly stacked hay bales
I am sure they were dotting the entire field at one point


----------



## nineyards (Oct 31, 2015)

Bluff of trees on the side of the road
If you blow it up you can see it surrounds an old farm structure of some sort
After seeing this I have noticed a few more stands of trees sheltering old abandoned farm buildings
Kind of cool


----------



## GammyKnee (Oct 31, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Been driving by these 2 barns for years without even slowing down
> Look what I've been missing
> Life lesson in there somewhere



So true, I think we always tend to ignore the familiar.
Like the first shot especially.


----------



## Click (Oct 31, 2015)

nineyards said:


> An old wagon



I really like this shot. Nicely done, nineyards.


Very nice series.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2015)

nineyards said:


> Been driving by these 2 barns for years without even slowing down
> Look what I've been missing
> Life lesson in there somewhere



Beautiful pictures! They remind me of home.


----------



## nineyards (Nov 1, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Been driving by these 2 barns for years without even slowing down
> ...


Thanx much
Something calming about old barns


----------



## nineyards (Nov 1, 2015)

Click said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > An old wagon
> ...


Thanks Click
Tried a few from the other side but my shadow was hamming it up too much
One of the little annoyances of wide angle


----------



## nineyards (Nov 1, 2015)

dpc said:


> nineyards said:
> 
> 
> > Been driving by these 2 barns for years without even slowing down
> ...


Thanks dpc
From viewning your posts I've always suspected some of our haunts were quite similar


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 15, 2015)

1) Meditative scenery - at least if you're a cow.

2) A lone house beyond a pond.


----------



## dpc (Nov 20, 2015)

Bales. Finding it hard to find photo worthy subjects this time of year.


----------



## dpc (Nov 25, 2015)

Hay bales


----------



## a2format (Nov 25, 2015)

Lake of clouds


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 25, 2015)

The Wemp Barn by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 25, 2015)

a2format said:


> Austrian Alps - rolling clouds.



That's amazing, it looks like a wave of water!


----------



## Simey (Dec 10, 2015)

Near Moorefield, West Virginia



IMG_6107 by Simon S, on Flickr



IMG_6087 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 26, 2016)

It's a pretty desolate time of year where I am, all shades of brown. No wildflowers yet. Still, I went out this afternoon to see what I could see.


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2016)

Wasn't sure where these belonged so chose to put them here. An abandoned truck behind a industrial/commercial area in a smallish prairie city. First two with Canon 5D Mark II + 40mm pancake. The last one was taken with a Fujifilm X100.


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)

Variations on a theme


----------



## dpc (May 7, 2016)

Variation on a theme continued...


----------



## meywd (Jun 6, 2016)

Langkawi from the top by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice shot, meywd.


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

meywd said:


> Langkawi from the top by Mahmoud Darwish, on Flickr




Really nice!


----------



## lichtlinien (Jun 6, 2016)

A cottage in Austria.


----------



## Click (Jun 6, 2016)

lichtlinien said:


> A cottage in Austria.



Very nice picture, lichtlinien. Welcome to CR


----------



## dpc (Jun 6, 2016)

lichtlinien said:


> A cottage in Austria.




Nice!


----------



## meywd (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you Click and dpc


----------



## sebasan (Jun 21, 2016)

Langhe Roero Fog

A foggy morning in the last winter days in a Langhe Roero country. This inmense landscape bring us beautiful vineyards and hills.


----------



## Click (Jun 21, 2016)

sebasan said:


> Langhe Roero Fog
> 
> A foggy morning in the last winter days in a Langhe Roero country. This inmense landscape bring us beautiful vineyards and hills.



Very nice shot. Beautiful vineyards. 8)


----------



## sebasan (Jun 22, 2016)

Click said:


> Very nice shot. Beautiful vineyards. 8)



Thank you Click!


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)

South-central Saskatchewan


----------



## dpc (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Simey (Aug 3, 2016)

Yamenashi Prefecture, Japan



IMG_9902 by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi dpc. 
Nice shots, when i saw the first one, the first thing that came to mind was, "when I grow up I want to be like him" says the fence posts looking at the power poles. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dpc (Aug 19, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi dpc.
> Nice shots, when i saw the first one, the first thing that came to mind was, "when I grow up I want to be like him" says the fence posts looking at the power poles.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Thanks, Graham. An interesting take on growing up. I'm still wrestling with my Fujifilm X-T10. That's what I took these pictures with. Sometimes the colours seem to work and sometimes they come out way too saturated and I find it hard to correct them in post processing.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2016)

1. Abandoned granary at verge of wheat field. The wheat's been weather damaged and is lying every which way.
2. Same location; the wheat is lying over due to weather damage


----------



## krisbell (Oct 25, 2016)

Estuary by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice shot, krisbell.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2016)

It's a dull time of year now that most of the leaves are off the trees and bushes. It's all various shades of brown and yellow until the snow flies.


----------



## dpc (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## IslanderMV (Oct 26, 2016)

Old Vermont farm.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2016)

Autumn on the south-western Saskatchewan prairie, mostly dull yellows and browns: I like the textures and colours of the grain and wild grasses.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2016)

Yet again... 

If the upper register of the last picture looks a bit hazy, it's because there was fog in the distance.


----------



## dpc (Oct 27, 2016)

Overlooking a prairie pond with wheat fields in the distance.


----------



## dpc (Oct 29, 2016)

Wheat lying down in the field after a battering by the weather.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 29, 2016)

The Black Mountains of North Carolina.


----------



## dpc (Oct 30, 2016)

Outside Kindersley, south-western Saskatchewan


----------



## lion rock (Oct 30, 2016)

My photo:
Out of camera, jpg. Size reduced only.

-r


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Outside Kindersley, south-western Saskatchewan



The first one is especially nice, dpc.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 31, 2016)

Roan Mountains, North Carolina 10/22/2016.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Outside Kindersley, south-western Saskatchewan
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Roan Mountains, North Carolina 10/22/2016.




Nice one! It looks cold, cold, cold.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 31, 2016)

dpc said:


> Nice one! It looks cold, cold, cold.



I love hoarfrost, but yes, cold for down here. Twenties and gusts up to 45 mph.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

Outside Kindersley, Saskatchewan, yesterday afternoon.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

The harvest should be in by now but the weather hasn't been cooperating, too much rain and some snow.


----------



## dpc (Oct 31, 2016)

Old rails lying beside the track near a local grain terminal. 

Fujifilm X-T10 + 14mm f/2.8 lens


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2016)

Two views looking west from the reservoir at Kindersley, south-western Saskatchewan. A dreary prairie autumn scene sandwiched between early autumn with its colourful leaves and winter.


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2016)

Two views of a buffalo rubbing stone (bison frequently wallow and rub against stones, trees and whatever else is available to relieve itching and perhaps sluff off excess hair - this stone would have been used when bison herds roamed freely across the prairies, so it's a historical artifact)


----------



## dpc (Nov 2, 2016)

Rubbing stone in the distance...


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2016)

Not my usual rural shot, but rural nonetheless. Okanagan valley wine country, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Click (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Nice series, dpc.




Thanks, Click.


----------

